
A cashless society would destroy our privacy and freedom - larrysalibra
http://www.scmp.com/business/banking-finance/article/2114086/cashless-society-would-destroy-our-privacy-and-freedom
======
larrysalibra
Interesting to note that this newspaper is owned by Alibaba which provides
AliPay one of the 2 apps making Mainland China cashless.

